# External Filters- buying cheap any pitfalls?



## Drouthie (29 Jun 2009)

Hi,

I would like to get an external filter for my Rio 180L but don't have much money. I hve been looking on ebay and the prices are less intimidating. What do I need to look out for if buying wierd makes or 2nd hand? Is it a mistake to do this? I don't want to come home and find that the livingroom has becaome a marsh and all my fish are dead. Also if they are really rubbish and I'd be better saving my money up and waiting I would like to know.

Any experience/warnings or tips for spotting a good one appreciated.


----------



## Josst (29 Jun 2009)

By buying second hand you do risk leaky valves etc and lack a warranty, try looking for a brand called JEBO, i have seen lots of good reveiws and they are pretty cheap.


----------



## gratts (29 Jun 2009)

You can get a Fluval 205 for Â£55, or a 305 for around Â£75.
How cheap are the ones you've seen on ebay?


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Jun 2009)

what is your budget?
There are some pretty cheap filters about. I have bought 2nd hand twice. On my recent purchase (tetratec EX1200) it leaked, however, this was a known fact by Tetra so they replaced it for me with no questions asked!
I had heard of their good customer service so i decided to take the risk.
The other filter i bought was a eheim 2215


----------



## Drouthie (29 Jun 2009)

Ideally under Â£50 but I'm probably asking too much, I'll check out those brands mentioned. There are some pretty cheap ones on e bay at the moment but they are still open to bids so I bet they'll go up. I was hoping to keep an eye out for any good deals. I really shouldn't be buying anything but I think I have a fishy addiction  :?


----------



## gratts (29 Jun 2009)

Fluval 205 is only Â£54:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fluval-205-Extern ... 1|294%3A50

3 year guarantee, can't really go wrong.


----------



## Themuleous (29 Jun 2009)

Yeh for a filter rated around 1800lph you'll be lucky to get one new for 50quid.  I did get a second hand fluval 204 cheap on eBay and it works a treat so it is possible  guess you'll have to be vigilant and wait for a bargain deal.  They do happen!

Alternatively you could get something like a ex1200 and a powerhead for the water flow?

Sam


----------



## Lozbug (29 Jun 2009)

i'm a big fan of tetratec EX range


----------



## Themuleous (29 Jun 2009)

Unfortunately the 205 is far to low turnover for a 180l tank.

Sam


----------



## Drouthie (29 Jun 2009)

I think this one looks good and it comes packed with media and a uv light. Does anyone know it? It's got a nuisance name to google 'aqaurium external filter 2000 L/H' isn't exactly original!

http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/aquar ... 216-0.html


----------



## Nelson (29 Jun 2009)

hi,
i looked at them but bottled out  .asked what they were like and got this reply,


> Weâ€™ve been selling the filters now for over a year and a half now with not one problem from them so they are very reliable they also come with a one year warranty and we sell all the spare parts for them.



don't know if this is still available but you could ask viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5970


----------

